# co dominant



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all.

Is pastel in royals a co dominant as in, if you breed a pastel male to a pastel female would you get super pastel???


steve


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, except that breeding a pastel to a pastel is expected to produce
1/4 normal (with a pair of normal genes)
2/4 pastel (with a pastel mutant gene paired with a normal gene)
1/4 super pastel (with a pair of pastel mutant genes)
Actual results may vary because of small clutch size.


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks paul, so how do you get the "blast" pattern as in lemmon blast or spinner blast....

is that super pastel to pinstripe ???


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

You can generally assume that "blast" in the morph name means that it is a pastel combination.

lemon blast = pinstripe pastel
spinner blast = spider pinstripe pastel
Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks paul, much apreciated......


steve


----------

